
Show HN: Test your cloudflare settings with this automated vulnerability scanner - jest7325
https://ddostest.me/ddos-attack/
======
jest7325
This tool will help you find weaknesses in your website setup. It will also
make sure that your website is powerful enough to receive spikes of users. If
you are using Cloudflare it will make sure that your Cloudflare is configured
properly.

Clouflare and none Cloudlare users are welcome to try.

Can you please try the free test and send me some feedback?

